# Beta blockers not helping with anxiety



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Got no idea where to post this and it's probably in the wrong place. Anyway I've suffered from anxiety for years but had it under control till recently.

I wake up to feeling anxious, going to the toilet and then heaving for a few hours. I work mornings so it's really hard to get to work and everything, and I'm barely eating.

First time I went to doctors about it he have me Hydroxyzine 10mg that's supposed to stop the sickness, but it didn't. Even at a higher dose than he said. So I went back again and he put me on propranolol 10mg. I've been taking 4 as soon as I wake up (started on 2, then 3) and they dont effect me at all. I'm still sick till about 2 and then still have to force myself to eat snacks for the rest of the day.

Anyone got any ideas what I can try? I've had anxiety for years so usually know how to control it so telling me to try isn't really an option.

Cheers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

First don't worry about where you posted it,see how easy it becomes?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

You will probably get some good advice on here as plenty have had anxiety issues, maybe a bit late on a Sunday but bump the post tomorrow and I'm sure you will have lots try help. Katy on here is pretty cool with stuff like that


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> First don't worry about where you posted it,see how easy it becomes?


:laugh: cheeky ****



Craig660 said:


> You will probably get some good advice on here as plenty have had anxiety issues, maybe a bit late on a Sunday but bump the post tomorrow and I'm sure you will have lots try help. Katy on here is pretty cool with stuff like that


Ok mate thanks


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Diazepam 

Buscopam is excellent for sickness too.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I would go back to the docs and tell him that they're not working, did he not offer to put you any SSRI? I was put on half inderal 80mg tabs for my anxiety and they helped alot.

Is there any triggesr for you anxiety or is it GAD..?


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> I would go back to the docs and tell him that they're not working, did he not offer to put you any SSRI? I was put on half inderal 80mg tabs for my anxiety and they helped alot.
> 
> Is there any triggesr for you anxiety or is it GAD..?


Been on Fluoxetine 40mg for 5 years.

I don't know what triggers it, I just wake up with it which stops me from controlling it as I can usually stop the anxiety coming on in the first place. Then my body stays in the anxious mood for the rest of the day and everything starts it off again


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dyl said:


> Been on Fluoxetine 40mg for 5 years


Maybe you need to change your medication then mate, you have to find one that works for you as were all different. Also have you've been offered CBT or seen a therapist?


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

If its the sickness problem you could try buccastem (prochlorperazine) buccal tabs. Put it between your upper gum and lip and let it dissolve. Give a lot out on prescriptions but u can buy a small box to try. Good stuff too. Hope that helps mate. Good luck with it mate


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Maybe you need to change your medication then mate, you have to find one that works for you as were all different. Also have you've been offered CBT or seen a therapist?


What's CBT? I used to see a therapist but learnt to control everything myself. This has only been here for 2-3 weeks so thought it was too soon to see a therapist about it, even if it has been hell :tongue:


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Dbol_dan said:


> If its the sickness problem you could try buccastem (prochlorperazine) buccal tabs. Put it between your upper gum and lip and let it dissolve. Give a lot out on prescriptions but u can buy a small box to try. Good stuff too. Hope that helps mate. Good luck with it mate


Sure I've got some of them somewhere I'll have to give a try. Does it stop you actually throwing up or the feeling of it?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dyl said:


> What's CBT? I used to see a therapist but learnt to control everything myself. This has only been here for 2-3 weeks so thought it was too soon to see a therapist about it, even if it has been hell :tongue:


Cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT), basically how you think affects how your body reacts, so if you can change your thoughts into positive ones it can help control/mange your anxiety.


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Dyl said:


> Sure I've got some of them somewhere I'll have to give a try. Does it stop you actually throwing up or the feeling of it?


I got given them for sickness from severe migraines after my head got stomped on. They did actually stop me from being sick and stopped the nauseous feeling. Worth a try but just to let u know different things can work differently for different people


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if you've been on prozac- you may try a dual anti-depressant/anxiolytic like Effexor, or you may look at a proper anxiolytic like Xanax.


----------



## cetane (Jul 22, 2012)

Although my anxiety is episodic if severe (delusions, voices, general looney tuneness), I've never been on long term meds, and don't want to be, so I keep a box of Diazepam. As long as you don't treat them like smarties, and use them as needed for attacks.

Seek positivity; I always found I was looking for (and finding) the negative in everything. You start looking for the good in the world, you find that just as easy.

Chin up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

anti depressants are a waste of time ime for bad anxiety.

beta blockers will control the physical symptoms only (racing heart/shaking etc) , they are no good for a racing mind.

benzos (diazepan etc) work well but are very addictive (you have to make a judgement on whether your life is bad enought to warrant being addcited , for some it is)

there is another drug that is approved for anxiety called lyrica (pregababin ) , this is a non benzo and has worked well for me for many years , if you want to try something else for your anxiety i'd try this one before the benzos.

that the pharma route , psychological therapies work well for some and not at all for others but they are worth trying.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

This isnt a helpful post but half a tab of proparanol knocked me back into sedation-land without any worries, attacks heavy breathings, done the trick for me... I now dont take them because ive removed myself completely from the enviroment and people who were causing me the issues in the first place, once out of said enviroments completely your body re-regulates etc and you can then slowly put yourself back into these enviroments that kicks it all off.. and conquer them as goals and achievments


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I don't think I'll be able to get anything stronger than what I've already got. And yes I would run the risk of becoming addicted to them if it stops this anxiety, it's bringing back severe depression.

I was fine Monday morning, felt abit sick when I woke up but got the tablets down me and tried that anti sickness that goes on my gum and I was fine. Felt really positive and have done the same Tuesday and today and everything's back to normal, except I feel abit more drowsy, probably from the anti sickness tab.

Thanks for all the replies and help. I need it lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dyl said:


> Been on Fluoxetine 40mg for 5 years.
> 
> I don't know what triggers it, I just wake up with it which stops me from controlling it as I can usually stop the anxiety coming on in the first place. Then my body stays in the anxious mood for the rest of the day and everything starts it off again


Fluosxetine is not as goiod as citalipram for anxiety. Ask your doctor about it?


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure if I want to go changing Anti depressants right now, scared they won't be as good or mess me up more. And more looking to come off them than change.

Feel not to bad now and it's 11am so must be getting better


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

30mg of diazepam aday and u will feel great I had same problem dad died stressful job doc gave me every thing except diazepam then I self medicated and never looked bk good look to u


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Will I get them the same place I get PCT? I might try one on my next day off, I know my mum tried it and said she couldn't move she was so out of it lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Dyl said:


> Got no idea where to post this and it's probably in the wrong place. Anyway I've suffered from anxiety for years but had it under control till recently.
> 
> I wake up to feeling anxious, going to the toilet and then heaving for a few hours. I work mornings so it's really hard to get to work and everything, and I'm barely eating.
> 
> ...


Mate get to the docs and ask him for 25mg ATARAX tablets for anxiety.These work wonders for me,,,take even half a tab and give it an hour or so.If you feel you need the whole tab after the hour then take it tho i find a half works


----------



## whynot (Jul 2, 2012)

I wouldnt recommend getting into benzos (diazepam, xanax, klonopin etc). They are very moreish and after a while tolerance builds and you need more for the same effect. Add to this that 2 weeks of constant use is enough to create a physical addiction and guess what the withdrawal symptoms are? Anxiety  (among other things).

They are best used, as someone said earlier in the thread, for odd occasions...if you have the willpower to do so. But do not start taking them every day, it's a recipe for making things far worse.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Every body is different, i have had anxiety and depression all my life, even when i was at school, i have tried different meds, seen psychologists, been for CBT, nothing seems to work for me, my wife just got herself an ipad, and i was messing about on it and i came across an ap for anxiety that i listen to most nights, and i cant believe how much it has helped me, give it a go you have nothing to lose


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

40mg of the blockers is low? They should up the dose per pill so I need feel like I'm about to OD taking loads lol.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

have a word with the doc, prozac is pretty much old school now, effexor xl, which is the slow release version of effexor worked well for me when i used it a few years ago, and no sick feeling either as it's slow release.(anti depressants)

Had previously had zizpin, which made me sleepy and sickly, prozac was the first which was ok at low dose, and dothiepin is another, and seroxat another, all made me worse.Citalopram was good.(cipramil)

If have since had cognitive behaviour therapy which i paid for privately and no longer need any meds for anxiety or depression as it has gone.

I do however take a beta blocker, atenolol for a different physical condition at 50mg a day, i don't feel sick off that.

Only side i noticed with the effexor xl or citalopram was that my mrs seemed to like the fact it made me last much l;onger, if you know what i mean... :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Sy. said:


> That dose of propanalol is very low. I was started on 80mg for anxiety issues of Bedranol - slow release propanalol


Agree, i found 80mg a good dose for me too


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

where is a good place to get hold of benzos? Klonopin


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Ash_87 said:


> where is a good place to get hold of benzos? Klonopin


I doubt anyone is gonna advise where you can get Class C drugs from buddy.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Class C really? i didnt know that


----------

